# Magura MT5 auf Commencal Meta AM 29



## ArneAlligator94 (28. März 2020)

Guten Abend,

ich möchte an meinem Commencal Meta 29 (Bj. 2019) die Bremsen wechseln, weil die Guide T wirklich nicht viel taugt. Kann ich die Magura MT5 mit den Avid G2CS 200mm Bremsscheiben v+h fahren oder muss ich die auch austauschen? Und passt der Postmount? Habe vorne 20mm und hinten 40mm PM. Danke für Antworten!

LG,

Arne


----------

